# The ASCII art thread



## cube_addict0r (Jun 4, 2010)

Next to speedcubing is another hobby of me: making ASCII art.

*What is ASCII art?*

ASCII art is a picture made entirely out of regular text characters (not limited to letters like ABC, but also +/@#! etc.)

*How can I create ASCII art?*

Fire up your favourite text editor (which in my case is Notepad), set up the font you want to create your ASCII art with and go ahead!

NOTE: While your ASCII picture may look nice in Verdana for example, it may be a complete mess in Arial or Times New Roman etc. It is important to choose where you want to post your ASCII art (for example, if you want to post it on this forum, you should create your art in the 'Verdana' font sized 10) and configure the font settings accordingly.

*I don't see anything but a mess of letters. Is this what you call ASCII art?*

Some ASCII art pictures are quite large, and can't be seen (properly) if you are too close to your computer screen. Step away from your computer screen until you can see the picture.

My two latest ASCII pictures:
..............................................................:[email protected][email protected]@@@BY....................................................
.........................................................:,[email protected]@Y..,LiDY,::::::,YRjlm;......................,;YkL:..................
..........................................:;[email protected]@NitY.....:A$8:....::............;[email protected];[email protected]$8;...................
...........................:VIB$$lBj8jj8M2sT;;:...........:.....:[email protected];........:::::.....0fi...........VMJ8$Z.......................
.....................:VP80r;.......::..............::::::::::::......:[email protected]::....##.......;0R;;PBr.........................
..,;;;;;;;;;;;Y2fiO;:...:Y2Y..::::::::::::::::::,::::...............:[email protected]@8x;.......0M;....;.;0P;...........................
L;;;;YwtFAY;[email protected]@$2;.::::::,,,,,,,,,,,,,,:::....:[email protected]@Rx.....#;:[email protected]$8G;...x$n..,nBr............................
7MfM2x;;::,[email protected]$JY..;Mr;.:,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,:::[email protected]@[email protected]#W....0W.............................
.....:[email protected]:Qw.:::::::::,,,,,,,,,::[email protected]@@r...;0$t,.;R8Y7TY,,::....VBi,....AM...............................
.............:[email protected];[email protected];..........::::,,,,,,:::[email protected]@@ILw7;..f$i..#BY:YCs3ii0NB3,.....k$x...............................
..................;[email protected]@T.........;;:.::,,,,,,,:::[email protected]@@@@@@C..##................::::n$Y................................
[email protected]:.;[email protected]@@W.::,,,,,,:::....,[email protected]@[email protected]@m.7#:.:::::::::::::::.,18L,..............................
...........................AM.,[email protected]@@J;.:,,,,,,,,::::..,[email protected]@@@@W;..O0..::,,,,,,::::,,:::....W$x...........................
[email protected]$k;..:::,,,,,,,,,,:::..YAW0R0r:[email protected];.::,,,,,,,,,,,,,::.;;,...:1j#.........................
.............................3#............:::,,,,,,,,,,,,,:::...............::...$F.:::::::,,,,,,,,:::A7......W.........................
..............................##........:::,,,,:::::::::::::::::::::::::::..:M;.:::::.:::,,,,,,::.AM.....Nr:.......................
[email protected],:...:::,,::::.................:::,,,,,:::..,Mi,..::.;Y::::,,,,,,::.C$V...fB;........................
.................................;[email protected];...::,:::.::,,;;YCW0n;.::,,,::::..n$Y.::::.:W:.::,,,,,::..0W...I$i........................
....................................W$2..::,:.:[email protected]@@@@@V.::,:::..,k$i...::,::..f$i..::,,::::..##.....s$n.....................
[email protected];..:,:::#@@@@@BY.::::...1$ii,..::::,::.TM;.:::::::..AW.::...Q..................
.......................................AR;.::::..,[email protected]@@@jI,....:...x$n:..:::,,,,::.C#,.:::......Y8r..::::...WR.................
........................................0W.::::........,n$n:....:;..YBH...:::,,,,,:::.Q2:....:jB82$$C..:::::..WY................
.......................................w$i..::...:VrxTx8$#r8BRr.f$1:..:::,,,,,,,::..0#...,mx:.....7$Y...:::...0W...............
.....................................n$lj,......YnrY,,;;;,;VLY,.,tBr...:::,,,,,,,,,::..#[email protected]$rY,:.....,0Y..............
..................................:[email protected],....:[email protected]@;....:::,,,,,,,,,,::..#n.CG.............:Y#88r....YRi.............
[email protected];[email protected];:,;;;;:...,MlA....::,,,,,,,,,::..#1..78,..................VBY....$G...........
................................f$M;..:t$H:[email protected];...............A$m..:::,,,,,,,::.;N;....0C...................;Mn...,02:.........
...........................:YG$2,....:H$x.....,LP;.................:#jC..::,,,,,,,:[email protected];...YNr.......
.....................:rI8BRL;:....:,YYY;:....AM....................YM;.:::,,,,,::.#D.....f$i.......................nl8;...W2......
...................O$Z;:.....::::::....;w8Bjjjli,......................Wn:.::,,,,::..f$FNBRV:........................Y$3...7$s,...
..................Y$V....::::::::...#$fFY,.............................PW..:,,,,:..:$Z;,................................:0W...YB8s
..................t$B7;[email protected];....................................AM.::,,,:.:[email protected]
[email protected]$s.......................................f$i.:::,,:.,IjV......................................f$i,;;CN..
.........................:YY;;,:...........................................AM..::,,::..$G......................................YBRMN;..
............................................................................,R3..:::,,::[email protected];..................................................
...........................................................................,3n:.::,,,,:...NI,..................................................
...........................................................................02..::,,,,,::.YP;..................................................
...........[email protected];..::,,,,,::.,W:...................................................
........................................................................YN...::,,,,,,::.Y#....................................................
........................................................................##.::,,,,,,,,::.3G....................................................
........................................................................W;.::,,,,,,,::..QA....................................................
.......................................................................JB;..:::::::::[email protected];...................................................
.......................................................................#W............:HW.....................................................
........................................................................#BYYVxwsO$A.......................................................

And a giant facepalm :fp

:.....::::::::................,[email protected]@@@@@@@@@@@@RL;:......................::.....::::::
:.....................;TtssAJOtsssnsssssssssssssssssssssOOOsssOtmOY,...............:::::
:..................;[email protected]@@lW;:..............................:;[email protected]@@@@$lW;,............:::::
:.............:YF08M0PIIIPsY;.................................:;YWiIIIIIIII2Ii0R8fkV;:........::::
:...........,[email protected],............:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::...............:[email protected];:........:::
:.....:,YCJI0fDAY,:................:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::.............:;TLk002LY;,:......
.......;W$$MT:....::,,,,,,,,,,,,,,:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::.....,[email protected]:.....
.......:C8$BiY:...,V0BjjjjjjjjjjB8itY:....:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::..:[email protected];:......
......:[email protected]@@@@8FY;,,:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::;1P88GY;:.....
:,;[email protected]@@$8mxYY7xLrrrLsQRjNDL;:...::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::,;;YYCs3DIIIII
:;[email protected]@@@@$lP1;:...........:[email protected];,::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::......:[email protected]@@
:[email protected]:........:,YVJ0BjjRO;,....::::::::::::::::::::::::::..........:[email protected]@@
.,Yk8NO;:......:YDB$l8nY;,:........:YDj$$RsY;,::.:::::::::::::::::::::.:,;;;;;;;[email protected]@@
.:;LMRA;.........,;Y1HBllj8ZY:.......:;Y73iBllNQY:...:::::::::::::::....:;[email protected]@@@@@@
;[email protected],::........:;WB$jRi1;;,:........:TPB$lRFY;;:::::::::::::::;;[email protected]@[email protected]@@@
[email protected]@@$NJV;.........:;YCDB$NI7;........:;;YsMjlllRI7;....:::::...:YJfBllNkxYY;;[email protected]@@
@@[email protected]@BGY;,:.........,YIfB$MwY;;,::.....;7INl$NitY;;:...:;;YJi8$lNO;:......,[email protected]@@
[email protected]@$0LY:........:;;YFfB$lNI7;:::::::,;YW8$NI7;:,;1I8lll8OY;;:..,;[email protected]@@
$fY,....;[email protected]@$RtY;,:........:YHBjM1;:::::::....:YQ8jNQLAD8jNkY:......,Y#[email protected]@@@@@
$0Y:.....:;[email protected]@@$W;:........:;;;;;;;,:::::::::::::;;YtM$$l8iwY;,:.::::.,[email protected]@@@@
fPFxY;,.....:;12fNBl$8HLTY;,::........:::::::::::::::....;1080tY:...::::::::;[email protected]
;YsIRfkY:.......::,;;[email protected]#T,:::::::::::::::::::::::::.::,;;;;,:::::::::::::YtRBNAY;:::::
.:[email protected]$8m7YY;;:....,YD80AY::::::::::::::::::::::::::::.......:::::::::::::;xI8jMT;.......
.,;[email protected]@@@@BkY:...:,;;;;,,,:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::Y38B01;,......
:;[email protected]$lN0f8BjjNfHLT;,:....:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::;xI8llNnY,......
:[email protected];:::,,,[email protected];,::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::.,YZBllRJY;......
:;Yxm3sY;:.....:Y3ffQx;,::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::.,YZBllRJY;......
......:YZN8W;....::,,,,,,:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::;xI8ll8JY;......
.......:[email protected]@0JY;:.....:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::.,YJfBlNnY,......
.......,[email protected]@@RtY,.:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::.,Y#Bl8w;,:.....
.........:;[email protected]$0r;::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::,7PBl0L;::.....
:...........:Y3B$l8tY:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::;VI8llNnY,......
:............:;nRB8w;:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::;1I8llMC;,......

Post YOUR ASCII arts here!


----------



## dabmasta (Jun 4, 2010)

That must take a while to make. Way to lazy to do this.


----------



## blah (Jun 4, 2010)

```
(message too short)
```


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Jun 4, 2010)

I recommend using [ code] and [ /code] (without the space after the left bracket) to force uniform spacing. This can make ASCII art easier and portable.

```
@@@@@@@@
::::::::
++++++++
iiiiiiii
MMMMMMMM
```


----------



## cube_addict0r (Jun 4, 2010)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> I recommend using [ code] and [ /code] (without the space after the left bracket) to force uniform spacing. This can make ASCII art easier and portable.
> 
> ```
> @@@@@@@@
> ...



Thanks for the hint.
However, these ones were made for the Verdana font.

I'll include it in the OP.


----------



## nitrocan (Jun 4, 2010)

http://www.text-image.com/


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 6, 2010)

Here's a cube:


```
[SIZE="1"]                                                                                                    
                                           ```.....````                                             
                                    ````..................``.`                                      
                              ```...:+++//:-.........-:/+syso/...```                                
                        ```............--::+++//:/+oyyso/:--...........```                          
                  ```/+/:-.................-/+ssossys+/-..................:/+:``                    
            ```......-/+oos+/:-......-:/+ooo/:---.---:+ooo+/:-......-:/osyyo+:.....```              
     ```................---/++os+++sys+/:--.............--:/+oso+/oyyso+:--..............````       
   `+o/:-.................-:/osso+osss+/:-................-:/oyhyyyyyo+/:-................--/+/`    
   .hyyyso/:--......-:/+osoo/:--....--:++oo+/:-......-:/osyss+/--.---:/+oso+/:--......-:+oyhyys.    
   `yyyyyyyyso+///ossoo/:--..............--:++oo+//osyys+/:-............--:/+ooso+//+syyyysoooo.    
    syyyyyyyyyyhdmdy+:--..................--:+shhddhyo/:-....................-:+ydmdyssooooooo+`    
    oyyyyyyyhhhdmNhyyyso+:--..........-:/osyyso+/:::/+ooso+/:-...........-:/oyhhyhNdoooooooooo/     
    /yyyyyyyyyyhmNhhhhhhyyso+/:---:/+syyso+::-........--:/oosso+/:----:+syhyysooosmhoooooooooo:     
    :yyyyyyyyyyhmmhhhhhhhhhhyysoyhhhs+::-..................-::/ossyyyyhyysoooooooymhoooooooooo.     
    .yyyyyyyyyyymmdhhhhhhhhhhhhdmNdyo+:--....................-:/shmNmsooooooooooohmyoooooooooo`     
    `yyyyyyyyyyymmdhhhhhhhhhhhhdmmhhhhhsso/:-...........--:+syyyyshNdoooooooooooohmsooooooooo+      
     +yyyyyyyyyymmdhhhhhhhhhhhhdmmhhhhhhhyhyso+:--..-:/osyyysssoooyNdooooooooooooddsooooooooo/      
     .hdhhhyyyyymmmyhhhhhhhhhhhdmmhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyssssyyyssoooooooohmhoooooooooooomdoooooosyys.      
     -yhhdddhhhydmmyhhhhhhhhhhhhmmhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhdNdssoooooooooooohmhooooooooooosmhooosyhhhyo       
     .yyyyhhdddddmmhhhhhhhhhhhhhmmhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhmhoooooooooooooodmyoooooooooooymhyhhhysooo+       
      yyyyyyyhhhdmNmdhhhhhhhhhhhmmhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhdmhoooooooooooooodmyooooooooossmmhhysoooooo:       
      syyyyyyyyyhmNdddmddhhhhhhhmmhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhdmyoooooooooooooomdyoooooosyhddNmsooooooooo-       
      +yyyyyyyyyhmmhhhhhddmddhhhmmhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhdmyoooooooooooooomdsoosyhddhyssNdoooooooooo`       
      /yyyyyyyyyhmmhhhhhhhhddmmdmmhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhdmyoooooooooooooomdyhdddhysooosmhoooooooooo        
      -yyyyyyyyyydmhyhhhhhhhhhhdmNdhhhhhhhhhhhhhhdmyooooooooooooshNmhhysoooooooymyooooooooo/        
      `syyyyyyyyydmhhhhhhhhhhhhhmNmddddhhhhhhhhhhmmyoooooooosshhhmNdsoooooooooodmyooooooooo-        
       +dhyyyyyyydmhyyhhhhhhhhhhmNhhhhddddhhhhhhhmmyooooosydhhyssdmhooooooooooommsoooooosy+`        
      `yhdddhhyyydmhyhhhhhhhhhhhmNhhhhhhhhddddhhhmmyosyhdhysssooodmhoooooooooosmdoooosyhdhs`        
       oyyhhdddhhhmdyyhhhhhhhhhhmNhhhhhhhhhhdddddmmddhhyssooooooommyoooooooooosmdssyhhyyso+`        
       +yyyyyhhdddmmhhhhhhhhhhhhmNhhhhhhhhhhhhhhdNNdsssooooooooosmmyoooooooooohNdhhyysoooo/         
       :yyyyyyyhhdmNmhhhhhhhhhhhmNhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhmmyoooooooooooosNmsooooooosyhNmhssooooooo:         
       .yyyyyyyyyymNhhdddhhhhhhhmNhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhmmsooooooooooooyNmsoooosyhhhyddyosooooooo.         
       `yyyyyyyyyymNhhhhdhdddhhhmmhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhmmsooooooooooooyNdsosyhhhyysshdysoooooooo`         
        syyyyyyyyydmhhhhhhhhddddmmdhhhhhhhhhhhhhhmmsoooooooooooshmdyhhhyysssssddssssooooo+`         
        :syyyyyyyydmdhhhhhhhhhdddNmdhhhhhhhhhhhhhmmsooooooossssymNdyyyssssssssmdsssssssso-`         
        `./syyyyyydmdhhhhhhhhhhhmmNddddhhhhhhhhhhmmsssssssssyhhhmNdssssssssssymdsssssso+-```        
        ```.:+syyyhmmhhhhhhhhhhhdmmhhhddddhhhhhhhmdssssssyhhhyyshmdsssssssssshmhssss+/-..````       
         `````.:oshmmhhhhhhhhhhhdmmhhhhhdddddhhhdmdsssyhhhyysssshmhssssssssssdmhso/:-...``````      
         ````````-/shyhhhhhhhhhhdmmhhhhhhhhhdddddmdhhdhhysssssssdmyssssssssssys/:-.....```````      
         ``````````.-:oyhhhhhhhhdmmhhhhhhhhhhhhdmmNdhyssssssssssdmysssssssso/:--......````````      
         `````````````.-/oyhhhhhdmmhhhhhhhhhhhhhhmmhssssssssssssmmyssssso/:--.......`````````       
           ``````````````.-/syhhdmmhhhhhhhhhhhhhhmmyssssssssssssmdssso/:-............````````       
              ``````````````.-/shmmhhhhhhhhhhhhhhmmyssssssssssssmho+:--...........```````````       
                ```````````````.-+syhhhhhhhhhhhhhmmyssssssssssso+/--...............`````````        
                    `````````````..:oyhhhhhhhhhhhmmyssssssssso/:--.............`````````````        
                       `````````````..:oyhhhhhhhhmmysssssso/:---..............`````````````         
                             ``````````..:+shhhhhmmyssso+:--.................`````````````          
                                  `````````.-+shhddys+:--.................``````````````            
                                             ``.:++:--.........``````````````````````               
                                                       `````````````````````````                    
                                                                                                    
[/SIZE]
```

The cake is a lie.

```
[SIZE="1"]/dNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNd/
NMy::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::yMM
NMo                                                                                              oMM
NMo                                                                                              oMM
NMo                                                                                              oMM
NMo                                                                                              oMM
NMo                                     -y-                                                      oMM
NMo                                     +NN/                                                     oMM
NMo                                      -hN+                                                    oMM
NMo                                       `+Ms                                                   oMM
NMo                                      `/hy:                                                   oMM
NMo                             `...`  `+yo-                                                     oMM
NMo                          `/ydmmmd: yo-                                    `..---             oMM
NMo                         -dMMMMMNy/ymmmy:                      ``..--/+oshhdmmmdy             oMM
NMo                    `:ss`mMMMMMMy/NMMMMMN/         ``..--:+osyhhhhhdhyyhdNmds/--:+            oMM
NMo                  `odMs`/MMMMMMMNNMMMMMMMm `-:++syyhhhhdhyso/:--.--/shdho:-.-ohmMM            oMM
NMo                  hMMs  +MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMN :mNNys+:-..`      .-+yhdy+:..:ohmMMMMMM            oMM
NMo               ```oMMs  `mMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMs   :NMNm:     `.:oydds/-`.:ohmMMMMMMMMMM            oMM
NMo           -osyyhh.oNM.  :dNMMMMMMMMMMNmo   `oMMmo` `./shdds/.`.:ohNMMMMMMMMMMMMMM            oMM
NMo           yMN+:-.  -hs  oy+shmmmmmdy+:`  `odms/.-+yhmy+:```:shNMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNNdo            oMM
NMo           yMdms-`    :  `ymo````.:/      /+::oydmy/- ``:ohNMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNds/.              oMM
NMo           yM.:smdy/-``    +NNddNms-   `./shmho/. ``:shNMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNdo/.  ``-+            oMM
NMo           yM.   -+ydNdhyso++yhy+:::/+ydNho:` ``:sdMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNdo:`  ``-ohNMM            oMM
NMo           yM.        .-:/+osssyyyssss+-   `/sdMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNdo:`  ``-ohNMMMMMM            oMM
NMo           yM.                         `/sdMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMdo:`    -ohNMMMMMMMMMM            oMM
NMo           yM.                        dMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNho:`    :ohNMMMMMMMMMMMMMM            oMM
NMo           yM.                        MMMMMMMMMMMMMNho-    `:odMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMds            oMM
NMo           yM.                        MMMMMMMMMNho-`   `:odNMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMds/``             oMM
NMo           yM.                        MMMMMNho-`   `:odNMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMds:`` -/ym            oMM
NMo           yM.                        Mmho-`   .:odNNMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNho:`` -/ymNMMM            oMM
NMo           yM.                        .``  ./sdNMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNhs:```-+ymNMMMMMMM            oMM
NMo           yM.                         ./sdNNMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNhs:```-+ymNMMMMMMMMMMM            oMM
NMo           yM.                        hNMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNho:.``-+ymNMMMMMMMMMMMMMMN            oMM
NMo           yM.                        MMMMMMMMMMMMMmho:.``-+ymNMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNdy+.            oMM
NMo           yM.                        MMMMMMMMMmho:.``-+ymNMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNdy+.`               oMM
NMo           yM.                        MMMMMmho:.`.:+hmNMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNdy/.`                   oMM
NMo           yM.                        Mmho:. .-ohmNMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNdy/-`                       oMM
NMo           yM.                        -. .-ohmNMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNdy/-`                           oMM
NMo           yM.                        -+hmMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNds/-`                               oMM
NMo           oM+                        NMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNds/-`                                   oMM
NMo           `sNs.                      MMMMMMMMMMMNds/-`                                       oMM
NMo             :hms/.`                  MMMMMMMNds/-`                                           oMM
NMo               -ohdhyo+:-....``````...MMMNds/.                                                oMM
NMo                  `-/+syhdmddddhhdddddds:.                                                    oMM
NMo                            ````````                                                          oMM
NMo                                                                                              oMM
NMo                                                                                              oMM
NMo                                                                                              oMM
NMo                                                                                              oMM
mMy::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::yMM
/mMNMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMmo[/SIZE]
```


----------



## cube_addict0r (Jun 11, 2010)

...................................................................................................................................................
.......................................................:;[email protected]@@@[email protected]$jjj8f2C;,......................................................
............................................:;[email protected]@@@@@RY.............:;;[email protected]@@fY:............................................
......................................:[email protected]@@@@@@@s:...............................,[email protected]@m,......................................
.................................;#@@@@@@@@@[email protected]@Rr..................................
[email protected]@@@@@@@@@$;[email protected]@$J,.............................
[email protected]@@@@@@@@@@@;[email protected]@@@T.........................
[email protected]@@@@@@@@R7;....YBNi............................................:n$t:....,[email protected]
[email protected]@@@@@G;..............,t$W........................................ii$Z............;[email protected]:..................
................W$3,......:[email protected]@w......................,D$I;..................................:0M,[email protected]
.............:[email protected]@k,............................W$I,..............................ii$F.......................L$R,..............
[email protected],...........#$x.................................;0$Z............::,;;;;YTLI$N;..........................:2$;............
[email protected]#@@@@@@@@@@@$r..............................LBA..........
[email protected];:...........#[email protected]@@@@@@@@@@V...............................Y$n........
......:[email protected]@@@@@@@@@@@3................................;.......
.....,[email protected]@@@@@@@@@@@@Y................................wM......
[email protected]@@@@@@@@@@@@@#.................................1$C....
[email protected]@@@@@@@@@@@@@@$Y................................M#,...
..YB2.............m#:[email protected]@@@@@@@@@@@@@@M.................................##...
..##.............,#$O......................................#@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@[email protected]:.
.;[email protected]@L,[email protected]@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@[email protected]
.2N;.........;[email protected]@@@B;........................,[email protected]@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@C:.......................#@W.
[email protected]@@@@@[email protected]@n;[email protected]@@@@@@@@@@8x;.....;[email protected],[email protected]@P;
.f$i.....;[email protected]@@@@@@@$R;:....:[email protected]$#;...................,[email protected]@@@@@@@s,................,[email protected]@n:[email protected]@$kr
[email protected]@@@@@@@@@@@@@0x;.............................:[email protected]@@@$H,..........................,[email protected]@[email protected]@@@Js
[email protected]@@@@@@@@@@@@@[email protected]@r;...................................,[email protected]@@@@@Fx
[email protected]@@@@@@@@@@$V...........................[email protected]@@@@Y
.AR;[email protected]@@@@@@@@@@l..............................................R#..........................................:[email protected]@@@@i::
..##[email protected]@@@@@@@@@8;[email protected];[email protected]@@@@V.
[email protected]@@@@@@@@$Y.............................................mG:[email protected]@@@$fi..
[email protected];.;[email protected]@@@@@@@@lk..............................[email protected]@@@@;..
....;i$V.,[email protected]@@@@@@@$C............................[email protected]@@@$F,...
.....;[email protected]@@@@@@@R;...........................................7B;[email protected]@@@$P.....
......:[email protected]@@@@@@@[email protected];.......................................:[email protected][email protected]
........,DW.:#@l#7;:[email protected];....................................;HW....................................@R;[email protected]
[email protected];7jG...................,F$$ii,..............................:[email protected]$1,.............................;F$$H;........:0$Y.........
[email protected]@i.......................:[email protected]:[email protected]@@@@3;[email protected]$Z;[email protected]:...........
[email protected]@$3;:....:;[email protected]@@@@@@@@$0Y:.......:[email protected]:............:Q$ir.............
.................WNr.............................:[email protected]@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@$P;[email protected]
...................,[email protected]@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@[email protected]
......................;[email protected]:[email protected]@@@@@@@@@@@@@@s,................,[email protected]
[email protected];[email protected]@@@@@@@@@@@@@fr...............:[email protected]
.............................:n$$jA......................,#@@@@@@@@@@@@[email protected]@n.............................
..................................,[email protected]$W,[email protected]@@@@@@@@@@$V.........,[email protected]@1:................................
.......................................;[email protected]@[email protected][email protected][email protected]@BJ;......................................
[email protected]@@Bs;......................,[email protected]@@$fiY:............................................
........................................................:;7#[email protected]@@@@@@jN#V;........................................................
...................................................................................................................................................
.m,......T;......:#.....;xHI0PiiiI1.......jRi#kFC.....sl.........VP3kFm1:...............:xHiD0ii0m:...Yli......:nI....jMIiQJL;.
.1#[email protected]#3....$2;.......;tM;...Ai,.....m#..,rA.........BY.....,Y$f,..........,#2;.......;W;..VG......C#...#,[email protected]
..#Y..FlAQjl..;HY...$L.............Ai,...MY;,;ZD:..TV........Ax:.........$ii.........Ai,.................CA......mV...N7;YYRL7
..:Zi.mV...Mr.ft:...Ar,.............AL:..Mr0N;......:0;........AV.........C$;.......:H;.................wV......AA...0JYYY,...
[email protected];.........,sBr...Ai:..VfY....:LV........A7........TW..........nN;.........;Y,..,2i......7jG...#:.........
.....#.........#.........,DfIWJGffn;.....W:...;0A...T8kHDV..fBHIPHfRk..............;D03WJI8R;....VMWPR,....Ar,.........
................................,;;,:................................:..................................:,;;,:............:;;....................
.....................................................,:.....................................:,:....................................................
................................................;2jG3Mr;...#fkJIf3.....:LBs:......k8kkMi;................................................
...............................................;W......0Y.Nr:....YN......Am.....P#.....:iP;..............................................
.......................................................,Mi.,rA.......#Y.....N7.....ft:......WV..............................................
.....................................................QjY..,FY.......fA:....#t:....#;.......0#..............................................
..................................................rRir:......$f,....V$;......$I,....;0C....,L2:..............................................
................................................T8VYxrL;..:CLxLV:.......xY.......,Cxrrw..................................................


----------



## Toad (Jun 11, 2010)

Ranzha you didn't make those did you...?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 11, 2010)

```
[SIZE="2"]-d+:/hs.`   ``                                                                                
      .hs:::sd. syss+                                                                               
   .+/o/d/--./h:ds/oy. `                                                                            
  -d+:+ymy-.://hms/+m/                                                                              
  :d+:::+ss-o++/hs++yy                                                                              
  -/ho:-..+oo/++/soosh.``                                                                           
 /dohhs:.``-o+/++soooh+ `                                                                           
 +h:/+oy:``::/++ossossd`                                                                            
 :do/::/o+/++/+ooososoyo`                                                                           
  /yho:..:o++++osoooosoh:                                                                           
 -hosyy+-..:+++ossooososd.`                                                                         
 `s+://+o+-.-/+oosssoosoyy.`                                                                        
  +yo/:-.-:+/:/+oooooossohy`                                    ....`                               
  -hhyy+-..o++++osooooosssdo`                               `-.os//+s-                              
  :d+//oo+::/+++oossoooososho`                            .-oo/o//+oh+                              
   sy+/:-..-+++ooooossooososdo```                       `.oy////+///oy-  `   `  `                   
   `+shyo:..++++osssoooooosoohs.                        -y+///////+/+y-  `-////+:-`          `..`   
    hs/+oo+//++++ooossooooooooys.`                      .os//++/++o+sd-./+o/:+ossyo         .+ysy`  
    /ho//:-..-:/+oooooooooooososh/`                      `.`-osooosshy+oo//+syys---       `:yy+ss`  
     .+shyo/-:o+/+ossssooooooysooh+.`                       `.hhs//yyo+ossyyyyo` `      `.oho+ohooo 
      sd++oo+/+++++ooooooooossysoosh-                     ``.hssssoo++ossshy+-...      `/hyooo:-/+s`
      `hy///:-.`-:/+ooooooossssyysooh+`                    `yhooooos+////++ooosy/`` `.+syysyo:-/shm 
       `:sosyso+/s+++oossssssssyyyso+yh-``                 .dsoooooosssysooss+:`  `.+hhyyysyss+/oy+`
        `ds////:-:++++oooooosssyyyyysoods.` `             .yyooooosyyhy:.:.``   `.+hhyyyyyysoosyo/.`
         -sy+///:.--://+osssssssssysyysoyh/``           `/syoosyyyoo+:``    ``.-shhyyyyyyyso//oss```
           -/yssyhyo+++++ooooosssyysyyyyooyh-`    `   `/os+//+yy.``      ```-shhyyyyyyyyso++/+sy/` `
             +y+/::-.-///++ossssyssyssyyysoshs.`  ` `/hy+ooosd/`` `     `-+hhhyyyyyyyyyso+-+sdy`    
              -+ooyss+/:/++oooossyyysyysyyysosss+-/ohso+oooshh       `:ohhyyyyyyyyysyyoossooys.     
                 .y+:::-.-++ossssossssyyyyyyyo++ossooooooosyd: ``-+oyhyyyyyyyyysssyssos:/ohh-``     
                  `ossoo+:..-++ooossyssssssyysooooooooossydms:+ohhyyyyyyyyyyyssyysso/+yyyo+`   `    
                    `/yo+++/:.--:+ooossysssssoooooooossyhhhhhhhhhhhyysssyysssysssooo/+yd.``         
                      `.hs/:://:--:///ossso:---:/oooosyyhhhhhhhhhyyyyyssyyssoyoo+/+sh+:.`           
                        ./osho+/:---..:/+/.`.```.-+ooosyhhhhhhhhyyyssysssso+++/+sdy+.`              
                           .oyo+oo/:---...````````./oossyyyyyyyysysssso+////+yys/:`                 
                             .:ys/::/-.````...`````.-/++syyyssysoo+++/+++shss/:`                    
                              oh+...```````````````.-://soooso//o/+yssss/..``                       
                             .ds.`...````````````..:::/+++/+y+osdos+-.``                            
                             :h/::-.`````.`````..--::/sssooo+/+--``` `                              
              .-.......----``.s/+/:-.....:..---:::://ys.````                                        
            .+ys+/+/++ossssoooyo+soo++/:/+::::::::/+ys`                                             
      `.-:++oyoo+++++oooooo+++oyhyyysosoo//::////+ooy-                                              
 ..-/+++++///++/:::/++oooooo+oshdyhhyyyyy++//++ooosh/`                                              
oo::-.-://+////o/+ooossssooso++hdddhyhyhyssssyysyds/-..`                                            
y-...-:://:::///+++ooooooooo+ooyhyhyyyyy::hdhhhyhyyssyy.                                            
ho/:-..::/oo//+++/++++oo++ooooossos+o/h/` shhyddhyyyyydo``                                          
-mo..-/ohdms/////+////++ooooooyo+osoo+o`` .:/sddhyhhhhhd-                                           
 ossoo+yds//:///o/////+ooo+osso++o+s++h``    .+yyyyy+/..`                                           
` .-:o+/-.::::/+o+o+++oooooss+++oo+o+om`      `                                                     
 `/h/-``...-/ohs+/////++oso+++++o+++/sh`                                                            
 `+s/:.-:++/smy/--:::/+o+o////++/+s//d+`                                                            
  ``//::--+oo-`..-::+o+//o//+o/:/hsohh`                                                             
       .+s/...``.-/oo/:::ohs/::+ho-:-`                                                              
       +h/...`../o+-...:yy+:--oh:                                                                   
       .h::-.:+s+....-smd-..-ss.                                                                    
       `.-s+ods-...:yNmm:.+sh/` `                                                                   
             -/:://+ooo+:+/` [/SIZE]
```

Ho-Oh.


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 12, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Ranzha you didn't make those did you...?



I made the cake one. The cube one was text-image.


----------



## Gurplex2 (Jun 12, 2010)

.Ss
.[_]@

ITS A COFFEE CUP.


----------



## Toad (Jun 12, 2010)

]|[_, {[()]} ]|[_,


----------



## Tortin (Jun 12, 2010)

Gurplex2 said:


> .Ss
> .[_]@
> 
> ITS A COFFEE CUP.



HOLY. THAT'S EPIC


----------



## dillonbladez (Jun 12, 2010)

Gurplex2 said:


> .Ss
> .[_]@
> 
> ITS A COFFEE CUP.



WITH COFFEE!


----------



## Cubified (May 23, 2016)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Jun 22, 2016)

Gurplex2 said:


> .Ss
> .[_]@
> 
> ITS A COFFEE CUP.


10/10 would copy/paste again


----------



## FakeMMAP (Jun 26, 2016)

someone has to do a sq1 and a megaminx xD


----------

